#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Export 65000+ data point in access with using macro and remove popup from query

## amitkr3855

Dear Experts

1. Pl. help me to know that can i get 65000+ record access with using macro and remove popup from query?
2. how can i remove the popup which come after running a query

here i attached 2 attachment
1 is my access sample data base
2 is the screen shoot of my query

Pl. help me out


R's
Amit Kumar

----------


## alansidman

I ran your update query.  It generated 70,000 rows of data.  I then exported to Excel using the Ribbon, External Data, Excel.  It exported perfectly. All rows.  What is your issue?  I got the reminder that I was updating 70,000 rows.  I don't think you want to not get that.  It will tell you that there is an issue or not.  Not a good idea to not have it.

I am using AC2010 and Excel 2010.  If you want to export more than 65,000 lines in earlier versions, I suggest you export them as .CSV files.

----------


## amitkr3855

Thanx for replying and get time for me,

Dear alansidman if i export this manual with ribbon or right then export then it gets all database without any issue

but m working on multiple files and dont want each file export with manual exercise, i want my database to be export with macro which i send u as test (named as macro1)

Pl. open my access table and run that macro named as macro1 it would export my data automatically after queries but it would not export more then 65534 K data, hope m success to understand u my issue :Frown:

----------


## alansidman

I don't use Macros.  I only use VBA when I work with Access automaticon.  But the same concept applies.  You will need to change the macro to export the table or query as a .csv file. I cannot help you with that change as I don't know Macros.  Use Google to help you if you cannot figure it out.  Make this change in your macro and it should export properly.  This is a limitation issue with the clipboard in earlier versions of Access.

----------

